# Two households...one dog?



## arksun (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello all,

This is one issue I've been concerned about. My brother and I will be co-owners of a new puppy come two weeks. However, we live in two different households (we live across from each other divided by a 6 lane street). I think what will end up happening is that the puppy will spend two weeks at my place and two weeks at his.

I have a feeling this will not turn out too good for the puppy as it might lead to confusion and too much stress. What do you all think? Or can they adjust to two different households? My brother and I see each other every single day.


----------



## sidaemon (Apr 19, 2008)

I have owned dogs my entire life and I would have to advise against trying this. Dogs are social creatures that need a strong social structure that is clearly defined. I don't really think any dog can truly recognize two different and seperate owners, because dogs don't see things in the same ways people do.

Sorry to say but you have to adjust certain behavioral attitudes to ones your dog will understand. The first is that they have a social structure that is organized and lead by the alpha. While this person can be male or female, it is important that the dog realizes a certain "one" to be in charge. The dog will recognize all other authority to be an extension of this one alpha personalities authority.

With a relationship like man and wife, the dog does okay because it still falls into recognized social paterns that the dog can understand. In this case I think you are setting yourself up for the dog to get confused, and that is just going to lead to frustration. 

Either you both have time for the animal, which means that maybe you both should get your own dogs, who can then be friends and have outings etc, or maybe you and your brother should think a little more heavily on the decision.

I don't know your situation but if you are sharing the dog because you don't feel that you have time to care for the animal full time on your own, please I'm begging you, don't get the animal. That's how dogs end up in the pound. If this is the case go over to the general dog catagory and read the sticky "A breeding issue, his name is Sam". Then think real heavily if your ready for the responsibility of owning a pet.

Sorry to preach, I just don't want to contribute to someone making a bad decision that can ruin an animals life. Thanks zac.


----------



## arksun (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for your elaborate reply.

The situation is that we both want to raise this puppy. Both of us have time and are really dedicated to this puppy we are about to receive. However, the only issue is that we both want to spend a lot of time with the puppy, therefore the reason for the "split-custody". I have thought about this being a really big issue for the puppy and so now one of the household will have to be a permanent one for the puppy.


----------



## sidaemon (Apr 19, 2008)

I really think that is a good decision. One thing that I love about my household is that I have a dog my wife has her dog, and the dogs, being close in ages and growing through puppyhood together lean on each other when times are hard, and they are feeling down, or if my wife or I need to be away for a time.

Both of you getting dogs may not be a bad decision. I'm a big fan of mutts personally, and I think that the next dog I get will be a pound rescue...

Thanks for the post, zac.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

When raising a puppy you must have absolute consistency. This would be difficult to achieve while the pup is going back and forth between households.

Since your brother (or you) will be seeing the pup every day, the bond will grow there too. It won't hurt to let the puppy go for brief visits for a few hours now and then, but it should live in one household until basic manners are learned.

Once the dog is an adult it should easily adjust to going back and forth between households when necessary. I often have my daughters dog with me for months at a time. And it doesn't faze him one bit. He's happy wherever it's familiar and he's loved!


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

If you're both really motivated and dedicated to having a dog, have you thought about each getting one and raising them together? You'd be good support for each other as you learn how to deal with all the stuff that comes along with being a dog owner and the dogs would have a consistent playmate...plus, 2 dogs would be finding good homes instead of just one! Just a thought.


----------

